# Stillwater area



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sawsman and I needed to fish, so even with the impending storm we headed out. Fishing was on and off, but not for anything too large or even picture worthy, so... not too many pictures of fish. But, just other stuff.

Stillwater....










Birds....




























And, a fish....










Show-off....










Weather wasn't too bad out east, at least while we were there. No crowds nor traffic, it was just good to get out some more.

Some fishing report... :roll:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad you guys got out. Is that yellow bird some kind of non-native species? I'm far from an aviary expert but that thing just doesn't look familiar except in cages!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow .45 you gettin crazy with the camera, awesome pictures. how the hek you getting so close to some of these critters? whatever you doing your taking some awesome pictures. keep em coming.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a fun time thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We always see neat wildlife when we go. It makes for a good time, even when the fishing isn't furious.

Here's a handy-dandy drinking fountain for fisherman on one of the ponds.










And here's .45 fishing the glassy water.










I had to gobble to get that turkey to fan out :lol: . It was actually a long ways away.. but .45 has a fancy camera and is quite the photographer!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice pics!

Stillwater, eh? Wasn't that drained for awhile and recently refilled?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys...and LOAH, If they were recently drained it's news to me.

Brookieguy1.....the yellow bird might be a Western Tanager or a Yellow Tanager. For some reason this one seemed to get puffed up and couldn't get his eye's off the sawsman. The sawsman has some attractant the animals like so well... 

Here's the backside of the Tanager...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

From what I've heard word on the street is Upper Stillwater is drained ready for the runoff... and should only take 4 days to fill, hence the reason they drained it.

Good to see you getting some fishing in.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome report and pics!!!



.45 said:


> Brookieguy1.....the yellow bird might be a Western Tanager or a Yellow Tanager.


Yes, the bird is a Western tanager. Good pics of it. The Mountain bluebird and turkey shots were nice too. Western Tanagers are one of the coolest Western songbirds we have. Glad you guys got some fish too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures guys!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report and pics and some beautiful country


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> LOAH, If they were recently drained it's news to me.


I guess I meant Upper Stillwater. I've always seen sat. images (not completely reliable) of it and they're always showing it nearly empty.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Upperstillwater will and does flucuate dramatically throughout the year. I've seen it near empty and near full, many times. The lower stillwaters never seem to change, at least in the 20 yrs or so that I've been going up there. The river is running fast, murky and full right now..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

stillwater is basically drained every year, they hold about 2000 af in the pond over winter then fill in the spring and use it to supplement summer flows to strawberry whilst keeping a decent flow in rock creek.


----------

